# موقع يشرح تكوين انواع الصخور النارية والرسوبية والمتحولة اخوكم مهندس/محمد علي عامر



## الجيوفيزياء (30 يوليو 2008)

يسعدني ان ابعثhttp://www.fi.edu/fellows/fellow1/oct98/create/index.html لكم بموقع يشرح تكوين النواع الصحور 
اخوكم مهندس محمد علي عامر 
اليمن


----------



## الفيصل410 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اذا تكرمتو ترسلوا لي أنواع الصخور النارية والرسوبية والمتحولة مع وافر الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد علي عامر (10 يناير 2010)

للاخ العزيز الفيصل 410 سلام الله عليك وعلى جميع الاخوان سوف نزودكم با انواع الصخور 
1-athro.com
2- http://www.keywordspy.co.uk/overview/domain.aspx?q=athro.com
3-http://www.athro.com/earth_science/rocks/sedimentary.html
4-http://membres.multimania.fr/makuielys/2/geo/1.htm
4-http://elm404.tripod.com/structures.htm
5-http://elm404.tripod.com/structures.htm
6-http://geology.about.com/od/rocks/ig/sedrockindex/
اشاء الله سوف نزودكم قريبا لاني قدمتها على عجل شكر


----------



## Ahmed Al Bayati (10 يناير 2010)

الموقع حلو و مفيد 
جميل جدا!!!!
شكرا
اخوك احمد البياتي


----------



## الخائفة من الله (25 مايو 2010)

:34:


----------



## maghmoor (26 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
معلومات رائعة ودقيقة ومرتبة يا اخت خائفة من اللهه جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك.
بانتظار المزيد من مساهماتك الواعدة حقا"بخصوص دراسات المكامن النفطية


----------



## دمعة بغداد. (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المواقع الرائعة بس ياريت لو تكون بالعربي لاني بحاجة الى اعداد تقرير عن الصخور ونشاتها باللغة العربية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## جواهر العنود (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جهودك مشكورة بارك الله فيك المعلومات كنت بأمس الحاجة لها وفقك اللة


----------



## explorator (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## تولين (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*ألف شكر على هذا الموقع الرائع*


----------



## abdelaliali (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي *محمد علي عامر* على هذا المجهود*


----------

